# PM e-mail notification



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2009)

I have e-mail notification on for pm's on this Forum. I usually got en e-mail when I got a pm, but this suddenly stopped a few months ago. Since yesterday I get in retrospect all these notifications of all pm's for the last 3 months or so at once. They keep on coming. Apart form the annoying part to have many of these outdated messages again every time I open my e-mail, I think there's something wrong with the mail server or so.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah this happened to me too. I guess once you've received them all it will return to normal?


----------



## HoHun (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Gnomey,

>Yeah this happened to me too. I guess once you've received them all it will return to normal?

Almost - after the server is through with sending you all the notifications for the messages you have received in the past, it will go on to send you notifications for the messages you have not yet received (but will).

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 30, 2009)

some of us mods are seeing the same thing. We'll continue to look into it.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2009)

HoHun said:


> Hi Gnomey,
> 
> >Yeah this happened to me too. I guess once you've received them all it will return to normal?
> 
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure why it is happening, but we are aware of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah it is happening to quite a few of us. I just recieved 1119 emails! 

We are working on it and will hopefully have a solution soon.


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2009)

"Houston, we have a problem...!" - same story here in Hungary...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so that explains a few things then! 

I was wondering why I was getting PM notices dated as far back as December...

You don't suppose there's any connection to the last server outtage which would be about the same time as the oldest PM notice I just received?


----------



## seesul (Apr 1, 2009)

I´m using gmail e-mail box. Gmail has an automatic spam detecting system and once the sender is signed as a spammer the e-mail from him automaticaly falls among spams.
Few minutes ago I was checking the spams in my e-mail box (more than 500) and all the PM notifications were among them...
I guess someone signed a PM notification from WW2aircraft as a spam (maybe by chance) and since that all the notifications fall there...
I don´t know if the different e-mail boxes as hotmail, yahoo etc. cooperate with each other in spam detecting but if so, this could be a reason...
Check your spams...


----------



## Freebird (Apr 1, 2009)

seesul said:


> Check your spams...



Yes, loads of spam


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't been notified at all and my spam folder is empty.


----------



## seesul (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm, so it´s my problem only.
Maybe I signed one of the notifications as a spam by chance...
Anyway, I got the notifications but they fell in spams...already fixed.
Could anyone send me a PM, just to check if I´ll get the notification?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2009)

I found it odd that for about three days, I received all the PM notifications that dated all the way back to Christmas time...and they all rolled in one right after another...



seesul said:


> ...Could anyone send me a PM, just to check if I´ll get the notification?



Sure, sending one now!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep you aren't the only who got them.But it should stop.


----------

